

Patching Your Personal Suck (2005) - sefner
http://www.43folders.com/2005/01/15/patching-your-personal-suck

======
billswift
The page he links to 50 Strategies For Making Yourself Work,
[http://www.sfwa.org/2005/01/50-strategies-for-making-
yoursel...](http://www.sfwa.org/2005/01/50-strategies-for-making-yourself-
work/) , is even better.

